# 3 stands, 10 frozen toes-no dogs



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Went out last night with high hopes I would be posting pics on here this morning, as you can see there are no pics. Perfect night, clear, cold, good moon, excellent visibilty, the farmer at the place I hunt even had a bunch of round bails set up in strategic places for me to hide, and he threw out some afterbirth from a calf he had yesterday. Really thought I had a pretty good shot last night. I just don't think they were in the area last night. Is that possible? Every place I set up had a lot of fresh tracks and I didn't even pick the set locations based on tracks, it was a coincidence. Very very frustrating guys. Had to vent a little. Sorry


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

Stay after them, you will get them.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah it could be very possible that they just weren't there.


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

And you can not call yourself a coyote hunter until you have frozen a body part. The four fingers on my right hand are still peeling from frost bite suffer 3 weeks ago. I did get the coyote on the stand that I froze them too. A little scary when your trigger finger freezes so hard it makes a tapping noise on the trigger!! Just don't give up. I am sure there isn't a single caller that has had consistent success right out of the gate. The first one is the hardest one, after that it seems to get easier.


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

well i think maybe i should have went out later, the farmer who lives on the property that i was hunting last night said he keeps hearing em at about 2 am and i was out around 10pm. maybe they dont swing through that property until later i guess


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Ya it's hard to say. When we were night hunting on Friday night we started at about 10 PM and didn't kill anything until between 3 AM and 4 AM. Of course, it could all be that we were in the right place at the right time. It's hard to say. Try that spot again using a different technique and maybe you'll strike oil.


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

well i went out again last night at 2 am and switched up sounds a little bit with no success. the kicker is that the landowner called me a few minutes ago and said that he saw 3 of em at midnight last night sniffing around his cattle literally walking around where i was sitting calling 2 hours later. i dont get it. i just wanna know if they heard me and didn't come, or if by the time i got out there they were 5 miles away.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

jonnyr7, are you sure the rancher isn't just fooling with you??? he sure seems to be up at odd hours???


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

no i'm positive he's not messing around. he gets up at odd hours to go check on his dairy cows. he has a lot of them that are about to have calves.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

maybe go out late at night and just sit for a few hours with no calling???


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

ya i have definately thought about that and think that might be my next step. i just kind of wanted the satisfaction of calling them in you know what i mean?


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

Ya i would say try minimal calling around the cows. Mouse squeaks! Just a few every 5 mins. Those coyotes are within earshot everynight. Just gotta get lucky and peek thier interest enough. Running out of moon here soon. It sucks when you cant go out until 2 or 3am


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Moon rise here is at 9 tonight. So I'll be getting started at about 11-11:30. That reminds me of somthing I should ad to my night calling thread.


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

I usually wait till the moon is atleast 45 degrees in the sky for decent light. Last night 12am was plenty good with them nasty clouds. Hopefully the snow moves out and its calm!!!


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

so you would really cut down on the calling around the cows hugh? why is that? im just curious


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I've never had problems with calling around cattle. They seem to keep their nose out of my business. Now, having a calling partner get freaked out by approaching cows and get up during the stand...THAT's a different story. oke: :lol:


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

Its just another tactic to try around cattle. I hunt near the farm sometimes next to the cattle. Where there are cows, there are coyotes. Some of the skidish ones are more likely to come and check out a mouse squeaking in the silage, rather than if they hear another predator killing a rabbit or such. The mouse squeaker is my favorite hand call. I never leave home without it.


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

well any advice you give me is appreciated as i am at my wits end with these dogs


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

this sure is perplexing. i wish i had a concrete answer. after this many attempts in the same location they must be on to you. what sounds have you tried? how long between series? how long do you wait before moving on? there has to be some sort of pattern. i hope things well.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

i notice you posted that you made 3 stands. sometimes i draw a blank 10 in a row then hit pay dirt for a few hours. coyotes do move constantly in many areas and can bee difficult to catch up to at times. around here it is common for a coyote to end his day 4-5 miles from where he started, especially in areas with lower pop. densities. try to find access to enough ground to keep you on the run all day. makes a difference.


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

my set usually starts out with some cottontail distress with my pc-2, i wil call for about 4 seconds then wait about 8 minutes or so, then hit it again. if nothing comes in, and i don't hear any howls or barks i pull out my lil dog and do 2 to 3 invitation howls, then i wait again another 10 minutes and listen, if i don't hear anything i will do another couple of howls and if i still don't hear anything i get up and leave. i have contemplated putting my rabbit decoy out by my ecall but i just think it is too risky. im afraid i will get busted setting it out. i really do think i have just been missing em cause typically any time i howl, if they're out there they howl back


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

They dont always howl back, they dont always wanna let others know where they are at. Or they are just too buzy to howl. You might be undercalling....In 8 minutes of silence, a yote could come in from a mile, not see or hear nothing, and then move on another mile. Going right by you. I wasnt there so i dont know but it could happen. Throw in some quiet muffeled cottontail on min 2 or 4 of waiting. And try to respond to your own invitation howls with challenges. Howl in 1 direction, challenge in the opposite direction. These are just things to try, if you are overhunting a location, they will figure you out. They probably sniffed where you were sitting once already and were like wtf. You will eventually get atleast 1 of them. :beer:


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

well i have only hunted that spot twice this winter but it was two nights in a row, so maybe they do have me pinned. ya i will definately try the things you have suggested. i am willing to try anything at this point


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Keep at it you will get them.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Sounds to me like you are undercalling. I usually call for 30-45 seconds on my PC2 or PC1. I then will do a moderate paced count to 200 to 300 in my head (just a bit under 5 min--300 sec = 5 min), then call again. I will sometimes use my Red Desert howler to do an intro howl when I first get into the stand, or start with the distress calls. Don't call too loudly at first, especially in cold air. A natural sound that is much louder than normal will scare them off. Start calling softly, then get louder on the following calls if nothing comes in from the first. I will usually try to make 4-6 calls per stand before I move on. Keep at it. You'll eventually get one. Also, try to find other places to hunt as well. I know what it's like to hunt the same piece of land over and over again. Eventually they catch on and things dry up.


----------

